# can tortoises eat strawberry leaves?



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 3, 2015)

can tortoises eat strawberry leaves?


----------



## jaizei (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes, as long as it is not the ornamental straw berry plants. My russians love straw berry leaves.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 3, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Yes, as long as it is not the ornamental straw berry plants. My russians love straw berry leaves.


what are ornamental strawberry plans?


----------



## dmmj (Jan 3, 2015)

They are the non fruit bearing ones, people often use them for ground cover.


----------

